# Anyone else stranded due to Volcano?



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

After an amazing two week holiday in Namibia, my family and I were forced to take another two weeks off in South Africa due to the icelandic volcano closing all of european airspace.

Did any problems befall anyone else?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

No, fortunately not personally.

However, Pierre Boulez was supposed to make an appearance here in San Diego last Thursday and to perform parts of his piece "Sur Incises" which had to be canceled because of the explosion. Definitely a bummer.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Scandinavia was heavily affected and had cancelled flights for several days. I was just living my normal Copenhagen life, but had two spectacular volcano experiences back in mid-March, when I visited Japan: near Kagoshima is the permanently fuming volcano peninsula Sakurajima, and we stayed at the youth hostel on its slopes. Spent a whole sunny day cycling around it, and just when we were sitting on the terrace of very nice small cafe owned by a local lady in a wood, there was a spectacular outbreak with ashes and we were given binaculars to watch it. 
Later we took a ferry to a small volcano island called Io-Jima. It´s a gigantic, fuming pyramid in the sea, the ocean around it is coloured yellow due to its sulphur. There are lonely and free hot swimming pools next to the sea. Will never forget it.

From Io-Jima
View attachment 993


From Sakurajima:

View attachment 994


View attachment 995


View attachment 996


View attachment 997


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

My dad is a supply teacher, so he benefited from the volcano as all the regular teachers were stuck in Spain!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow those are some impressive photos, I was near the volcano in Iceland last year when it fortunately wasnt spewing.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I was stranded in the UK waiting to get home to my family in CZ - 8 extra days I had to wait, but did get home on Friday.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

bassClef said:


> I was stranded in the UK waiting to get home to my family in CZ - 8 extra days I had to wait, but did get home on Friday.


You could've asked the forum board for help. I'm sure some of us would've put you up in a cello or double bass case if you were really stranded with no abode 

I got stranded too coming back to England. Ended up with 3 cancelled flight tickets, all costing double the cost of each other consecutively and over 60 phone calls to try and buy a ferry ticket. The ferry had suspended their online service and turns out, they were only accepting walk-in customers to the ferry centres in Europe. Queued for 2 hours and 10 people from the front, they made an announcement saying all crossings to England were gone for the day.

Persevered, and asked the lady at the reception really nicely. I put on my Gabriel Fauré voice and she acquiesced and got me a ticket for the overnight ferry. Slept like I was on a log - on the cabin floor. Pretty rough night but I got over. The rest was a disaster I don't want to talk about


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sounds rough. Where were you coming from?

Johannesburg is a terrible city and after returning there from Windhoek and hearing our flight was cancelled, we were given a guaranteed rebooking for the next monday and decided to leave and enjoy our extended holiday! Ended up doing some more safaris in the Kruger Park area.


----------

